# Error erlang port installation



## Rial (May 11, 2013)

Hello!

I have installed a new FreeBSD and then did this:


```
rial1# uname -a
FreeBSD rial1.fvds.ru 8.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #0: Fri Apr 20 20:53:10 IRKT 2012     [email]root@maq1.ispsystem.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ISPSYSTEM  amd64
```


```
rial1# cd /usr/ports/lang/erlang

rial1# make
===>  Building for erlang-15.b.03.1,2
test X"$ERTS_SKIP_DEPEND" = X"true" || (cd erts/emulator && ERL_TOP=/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03 gmake generate)
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake -f amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3/Makefile generate
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `generate'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
test X"$ERTS_SKIP_DEPEND" = X"true" || (cd erts/emulator && ERL_TOP=/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03 gmake depend)
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake -f amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3/Makefile depend
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `depend'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
test X"$ERTS_SKIP_DEPEND" = X"true" || (cd erts/lib_src && ERL_TOP=/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03 gmake depend)
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/lib_src'
gmake -f amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3/Makefile depend
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/lib_src'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `depend'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/lib_src'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/lib_src'
cd erts && ERL_TOP=/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03 gmake NO_START_SCRIPTS=true  FLAVOR=
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts'
( cd emulator && gmake opt FLAVOR=smp )
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake -f amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3/Makefile TYPE=opt
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
cc   -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu89 -I/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3   -DERTS_SMP -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wdeclaration-after-statement -DUSE_THREADS -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -DPOSIX_THREADS  -Iamd64-portbld-freebsd8.3/opt/smp -Ibeam -Isys/unix -Isys/common -Iamd64-portbld-freebsd8.3 -Izlib  -Ipcre -Ihipe -I../include -I../include/amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3 -I../include/internal -I../include/internal/amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3 -c beam/beam_emu.c -o obj/amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3/opt/smp/beam_emu.o
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:2113: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:2284: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movq'
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
gmake[3]: *** [obj/amd64-portbld-freebsd8.3/opt/smp/beam_emu.o] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake[2]: *** [opt] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts/emulator'
gmake[1]: *** [smp] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/lang/erlang/work/otp_src_R15B03/erts'
gmake: *** [emulator] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/erlang.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/erlang.
rial1#
```

How can I fix this error?


----------



## cpm@ (May 11, 2013)

Please, show your make.conf

Also show `% cc -v`


----------



## Rial (May 11, 2013)

```
rial1# cat /etc/make.conf

X11BASE=${LOCALBASE}
# added by use.perl 2012-12-20 09:01:36
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
apache22-itk-mpm_SET=SSL PROXY PROXY_AJP PROXY_BALANCER PROXY_CONNECT PROXY_FTP PROXY_HTTP PROXY_SCGI
rial1#
```

So, I need to say what I'm not professional FreeBSD-user.
If it's important.


----------



## cpm@ (May 11, 2013)

Rial said:
			
		

> ```
> rial1# cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> X11BASE=${LOCALBASE}
> ...



X11BASE variable was deprecated, so you can safely remove it.

Looking at those error messages for the assembler output of GCC 

```
<snip>
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:2113: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:2284: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movq'
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
<snip>
```
It's clear that movq is an instruction that expects 64-bit operands.

*EDIT*

Try build without SMP option.

Anyway, I recommend you report this problem to freebsd-ports-bugs@ ML.


----------

